# Moving belongings



## Orion7 (May 9, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had any experience moving their belongings to the Netherlands. I live in the US and I'm planning a possible move to the Netherlands but I'm not sure if moving my belongings (beds, furniture, appliances, etc.) is a good idea or even feasible. I know the electrical appliances have a different hook-up, but aren't there adapters?

Anyway, does anyone have an idea what the cost is for something like that, how it would be done, and would it even be worth it?

Thanks as always!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For an international move, the best thing is to check your local phone directory for movers who include "international" in their ads and then get estimates from three or more of them for the cost of the move. You'll need to figure in insurance (and you want to consider having them pack your goods, since that will affect the insurance coverage).

Electrical appliances are always an issue. Yes, there are adapters and converters. For anything you want to hang onto, you'll need a good transformer rather than those cheap travel adapters (which are really only for small appliances like hair dryers). Transformers are heavy and they run hot, so placement is an issue. (Can't hide them under anything for fear they'll start a fire or something.) 

Large appliances (dishwasher, washing machine, etc.) simply aren't worth bringing due not only to the electrical differences but also to the functional differences. Dishwashers and washing machines here only connect to the cold water tap and heat the water internally. You have to re-plumb the whole house to get a hot water tap for your appliances and even then, water heaters here are generally much smaller since they aren't expected to feed the washing appliances.

Furniture is another "maybe" - houses in the Netherlands (or anywhere in Europe) are much tinier than those in the US and in some cases US size furniture simply won't fit into the smaller rooms, stairwells or hallways in European homes. (If you're going to Amsterdam, be aware that furniture is often hoisted into the house using a pulley and swung in through a window, simply to avoid the narrow stairwells. If your bed doesn't fit in the window, you won't be able to get it into the house!)

It's really nice to have familiar pieces from home when you're far away like that, but pick and choose carefully what to bring and what to leave (or sell, or put in storage). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Orion7 (May 9, 2012)

Excellent advice, Bev! I appreciate your insight.

Sounds like we'll be having a fire sale here at home if I end up moving over there, haha.


----------



## Suitcase (May 21, 2012)

I would start fresh. Electrical appliances, dishes/etc and furniture are easily found used from other expats. Check out the ASH buy/sell group on yahoo, people sell entire households of goods when they are heading back home, not to mention the second hand shops (kringloopwinkels). Plus, there is always IKEA! heehee

The one thing I would tell you to shove in your suitcase is bed pillows. These square European pillows drive me nuts and while you can probably find the standard US version, I've had a helluva time and gave up. 

They certainly do hoist furniture up through windows in all the older sections of towns throughout the country - I stopped and watched a few times and it is very entertaining!


----------



## sunshineUS (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm curious as to whether you ended up moving to the Netherlands and if you did actually bring your furniture? I am also considering what to do with my belongings. For how long I might be in the Netherlands I think it will cost more to leave things in storage here in the US and buy new stuff there. However, I'm not sure how some furniture fits through those narrow hallways and staircases. 

If I do decide to move everything there and then find that when I'm moving in that things won't fit, are there storage centers around? How much do these cost?


----------

